# Help me find a game



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Howdy,

Wondering if anyone could help me, years back I used to have a game that I could waste hours away on lol.

It was a war type of game where you started of in the stone ages (maybe not that far back) and went through different times in history untill World War 2. But you had to build house's, grow food, dig for gold and get an army together aswel.

But I can't remember the name of it.

Can anyone? Or anyone recommend a game like it.

Thanks
Ant


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I know what game you are on about mate, but I can't remember the name.

I remember I used to spend hours on a game called Netropolis though.


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

Best games of that style are 'Age of Empires' and 'Settlers'. My favourite is 'Settlers 7' very polished(sorry for the pun) although 'Age of Empires III' has been out a long time its still good fun


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

That's it, Age of Empires. I had the first one and could spend ages on that lol, will have a look at the 3rd one.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah me too - I loved that game too, spent hours on it - Settles was also good.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmmmm, Fart Tennis anyone?


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I am trying Homefront at the moment


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

AoE is awesome for wasting an hour or two


----------



## Snapples (May 28, 2010)

AOE never went to ww2 times? Are you sure your not thinking of empire earth? AOE was better though imo.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I used to play a simple one called Empire earth


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

ant, it'll be an early version of civilisation!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Snapples said:


> AOE never went to ww2 times? Are you sure your not thinking of empire earth? AOE was better though imo.


Naa I got that wrong I don't think it did go that far 



MuZiZZle said:


> ant, it'll be an early version of civilisation!


naa was defo Age of Empires, i'm glad i'm not the only one the plays/ used to play it. Was great for a few hours lol.

Think i'll order the new version.


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

I play Tribal Wars browser game , an easy , addictive game . I have played for about 2 years now . Keep saying im going to jack it in an free up some pc time , but i cant after putting over 2 years into it . Like i said , its addictive ......


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I had AoE3 years ago but lost it and ended up buying it for 15p from Microsofts online store.

Original Settlers was the best game of that genre though.


----------

